# Gilde Gesucht



## colt179 (8. Mai 2013)

hallo,suche ein neues zuhause,spiele zur zeit auf mm als ali ,alli werde ich auch weiterhin bleiben !
Ein server wechsel kommt für mich ihn frage ,wenn alles passt,ts vorhanden,schichtarbeiter!
Was ich suche ,hilfsbereitschaft ,unterstützung ,normaler umgangston ,keine gogo gilde,aktive gilde,gildenlevel ist mir wurst!!Das alles könnt ihr auch von mir erwarten,wenn ihr interesse habt schreibt mich auf mm an unter fazu ,tongma oder hier im forum !


----------



## Natalie221083 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallihallo 

hab deinen Post gefunden wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich bei uns ja einfach mal melden. 
Unsere Gilde Ravenhearts auf Lordaeron sucht momentan noch verstärkt Heiler und Tanks. 
Wir sind momentan im wiederaufbau da wir uns von einigen Leuten verabschieden mussten.
Raiden tun wir momentan Mittwochs und Sonntag von 20:00 - 22:30 Uhr. 
Kannst dir ja mal unsere Homepage anschauen. Da Buffed die Url nicht mag, hab ich die Adresse
hier mal mit Komma statt mit Punkten geschrieben^^ 

http://ravenhearts.host.allvatar.com

Liebe Grüße Laeniara


----------



## Painwulf (28. Mai 2013)

Hiho,


Wir, die Crazy-Devils verstehen uns als Fun- und Feierabendgilde, keine Raidgilde, in welcher der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund steht. 
Wir bieten eine organisierte und langjährig bestehende Umgebung, die mit großteils älteren Semestern aufwarten kann. Eigener TS3 und Homepage sind vorhanden. 

Unser Spektrum is breit ausgelegt. Ob Questen, PVP, Schlachtzüge oder Archievements, ob alleine oder in der Gruppe. Wir versuchen unseren Mitgliedern regelmäßige Abwechslung zu bieten und erhoffen dieses auch umgekehrt.

Bei uns sind Raids keine Pflicht. RL steht immer im Vordergrund!

Wir freuen uns immer auf Zuwachs in der Gilde und hoffen dass unsere Mitglieder viel Spaß bei uns haben.

Liebe Grüße
Gildenleitung CrazyDevils
EU-Area 52 Allianz


----------



## Never walk alone (17. September 2013)

Hallo, wir haben eine kleine und sehr Familiäre Gilde auf Eredar (Horde) gegründet und bauen gerade wieder ne Stamm auf, wenn du magst könntest du dich ja mal Ingame bei mir melden und wir treffen uns im TS und bequatschen alles mal 
Gruß Côsmo


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Dezember 2013)

Suche noch Aktuell?


----------



## colt179 (31. Dezember 2013)

Update:Ich such auch neh gilde wo ich 2 mal die woche raiden könnte ,ein serverwechsel ist zur zeit nicht bei mir nicht auf dem plan da ich mich auf mm sehr wohl fühle!!Sollte interesse für flex bestehen könnt ihr mich per pn anschreiben dann bekommt ihr mein battle tag!


----------



## Kerosin22 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi hab grad deine suche gefunden :-)

Wenn du möchtest Kannst du dir gerne mal unsere Homepage anschauen

teuflinge.host.allvatar.com

Fangen aktuell im 10er content das raiden an und suchen aktuell noch spieler für unserer Raids.
Raiden würden wir Freitags und Samstags von 19 - 22 uhr.

Wenn du interesse hast schick mir doch hier ne PM oder add mich mal im Battletag: Idontknow#2673

Bis dahin wünsch ich die viel spass und guten loot

P.s. Sind auf dem server Rexxar


----------

